# Cycletool 4-Gelenk was soll man von dem rad halten?



## one.nomad (16. August 2005)

Mir ist neulich diese auktion aufgefallen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ndexURL=0&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting

der rahmen kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor, weiss nur nicht, woher - was soll man von dem rad halten? Die austattung iss bissel eigen, und vor allem der UVP ist lustig ... aber egal.

Ich will nicht zuschlagen, wollte nur mal nen kommentar zu dem rad haben - was meint ihr?


----------



## one.nomad (17. August 2005)

[no pump intended, just curious]

Ho,

sacht' mal, koennt ihr mich nicht leiden? Oder wollt ihr nicht antworten? Das doch bloede, ich glaub ich sollte lieber anfaengerfragen stellen, die werden wenigstens beantwortet, das mir das dann zwar nix bringt ist ermal nebensache, wenigstens tut sich dann auch was in den threads (warum nennen die manche hier "freds"?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (19. August 2005)

Einfach mal "Cycletool" in die Suchfunktion eingeben...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=150136&highlight=cycletool

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=144347&highlight=cycletool


----------

